# C-Section due to History of Large baby and birthing injury’s



## danielle0419 (Dec 29, 2011)

Patient had a C-Section due to Large Baby previously and birthing injury. When coding ICD-9 for the C-section what additional code could u used for the reason? 
Would it be 656.6X ? Unsure of the second Diagnosis for Hx of birthing injury?


----------



## ajs (Jan 3, 2012)

danielle0419 said:


> Patient had a C-Section due to Large Baby previously and birthing injury. When coding ICD-9 for the C-section what additional code could u used for the reason?
> Would it be 656.6X ? Unsure of the second Diagnosis for Hx of birthing injury?



You would only code the circumstances of THIS baby, not the previous one.  Unless this baby is large you cannot use that code.  You would code for previous c-section 654.21.


----------



## dofran51 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Coding for twins*

I need help on coding twins in Texas for Medicaid patients. Both C/S and Vaginally.


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Texas Medicaid, but if you have to bill non-globally, bill 59514 first w/ 651.01 dx and reason for the C-section (complication) because it has a higher RVU; then bill 59409 with 51 modifier again with the 651.01 dx primary.
If you can bill globally, then use 59510 as the primary cpt and 59409-51.


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you saying this is a repeat section due to 1st section for macrosomia and injury to what?  Or is that why they did this section?  Please clarify.


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 9, 2013)

There was a previous post about the c-section and vaginal delivery of twins for Texas Medicaid.  The previous person stated Medicaid would only reimburse for one delivery, which is what I remembered from 15 yrs ago.  In that case you would bill the 59515 because you are including the postpartum care.  Let me know if you get paid for the vag delivery it would be coded as 59409 with the 51 modifier.


----------

